# Mo Williams!!



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Bucks were down 99-90 with 2 minutes to go, but they won on a MIRACLE three from Mo at the buzzer!
*
WOW!!*


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

That's 2 thus far, shooter!

Milwaukee basketball -> playoffs.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I f'n love League Pass!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> I f'n love League Pass!!!


Makes life worth living.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

****. I watched Palindromes instead. I knew the Bucks would come back too. Damnit. But I saw Bogut pick up his fourth foul, in like the second quarter and was like "**** this". Bucks are awesome though.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL what was anthony johnson doing on that play. looked like he stepped on his mamas back


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Bucks were down 99-90 with 2 minutes to go, but they won on a MIRACLE three from Mo at the buzzer!
> *
> WOW!!*


Yes, quite a comeback! :clap:


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

Not to take anything away from the Bucks, they're a very nice young team that plays with a lot of heart, but this was clearly a case of a team beating itself. Indiana's free throw shooting the final 5 minutes of the game was simply disgusting. And they came into the game as the 4th best FT% team in the league. Congrats to the Bucks, and hopefully Indiana uses this game to refocus themselves. They should be 6-0 right now, but lost 2 games by a total of 3 points to inferior teams. That's not the making of a championship team.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, amazing ending...just saw it on SC...that and the Grizz victory made tonight a great night of basketball!


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Yea man...i'm so glad I caught the last quarter of the hawks-griz game. Go Pau!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Go Mo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

sixth man of the year buzz?

He's only averaging 17 ppg, but he has been clutch.


----------



## BucksRedd (Oct 28, 2005)

hes got the best 3 point% in all of basketball


----------

